# Several Python Regius...in the same cage..???



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Friends,

During last week i went to visit a Spanish breeder of Python Regius (he had several VERY VERY nice morphs...also VERY VERY expensive!!!)

Every post/web site/ book i read advises against keeping more than one snake per cage...but this man has 2 Python Regius in one 6'x3'x2' cage...with only two hide boxes and two water bowls...and they have been there for the last...10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!! without a single problem!!!!

And he told me that he he did this all his life with the Python Regius only...

Can anyone...explain why he is the only one to gow against the tide? and why it does work?

Thank You all...just being curious again ehehehehe

Regards

Jorge


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> During last week i went to visit a Spanish breeder of Python Regius (he had several VERY VERY nice morphs...also VERY VERY expensive!!!)
> 
> ...


hey there i see your talking about the ball python i had a few growing up and i did house them togeather allso but i dont house any of my snakes togeather unless for breeding and thats it
other wize you can run in to problems in the feeding department but like when mine were togeather i would take one out at a time and feed seperate and im sure if it has worked for 10 years why change it now laters....adam


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It might work depending on the snakes temprament towards other snakes.
Also you would not be able to keep 2 males together. Every snake is 
different so its hard to say if 2 could get along or if 1 would dislike 
the other. Thats why its best to keep them seperate unless its for 
short periods of time to breed them.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

psychofish said:


> It might work depending on the snakes temprament towards other snakes.
> Also you would not be able to keep 2 males together. Every snake is
> different so its hard to say if 2 could get along or if 1 would dislike
> the other. Thats why its best to keep them seperate unless its for
> short periods of time to breed them.


you said man......


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya i've definatly seen them housed togather but you might want to just watch them really close for a little while to makesure it will work


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for Your answers!

I really got curious, because his explanation...was..."Ball Pythons are not agressive"

Regards


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

only house them together during breeding.. otherwise one will eat the other or die from stress most likely.. in the wild snakes r solitary animals


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Bad idea.

It's a personal choice for the owner, but unless it's breeding (in which you'd only need two) I'd *strongly* recommend keeping them separate.

He's able to do this with years of experience, and not to mention I'm sure the guy knows how to keep his place sterile. He also probably feeds separately. Not to mention, it's a ball python... aggression between two of these guys is unlikely. But unless you really know what you're doing, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The other thing is if a problem does arise with one of the snakes it's hard to pin point exactly why that problem has come about. Housing snakes together adds a number of other variables into a situation.

I think it's irresponsible if you have the means to house them separately... And if you don't you have to ask yourself if you should really be owning two of them?

Having said all that I know someone who houses three females together and has done so without incident for the past 6 or 7 years. All snakes were first quarantined separately and left separate for 6 months to a year. They were the same size when introduced to each other as well. They are all fed in different enclosures. And the one he has them in has a few hiding places - though the snakes can normally be found bunched together they sometimes like to retreat to their own private territory. Especially while in blue.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> The other thing is if a problem does arise with one of the snakes it's hard to pin point exactly why that problem has come about. Housing snakes together adds a number of other variables into a situation.
> 
> I think it's irresponsible if you have the means to house them separately... And if you don't you have to ask yourself if you should really be owning two of them?
> 
> Having said all that I know someone who houses three females together and has done so without incident for the past 6 or 7 years. All snakes were first quarantined separately and left separate for 6 months to a year. They were the same size when introduced to each other as well. They are all fed in different enclosures. And the one he has them in has a few hiding places - though the snakes can normally be found bunched together they sometimes like to retreat to their own private territory. Especially while in blue.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I wouldnt do it. My dad had two king snakes in a 75 gallon tank n one ate the other one. It may be different with ball pythons though...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I keep 4 balls in a 6 ft tank 2 females and 2 males they are my sons pets with no intentions of breeding, there has never been any signs of stress nor agression they in fact spend a lot of time all huddled in the same area although there is tons of room for all of them to have there own area

Feeding is always done outside of the tank

I have known many experienced snake keepers to house pythons together with no problems whatsoever



king red belly said:


> I wouldnt do it. My dad had two king snakes in a 75 gallon tank n one ate the other one. It may be different with ball pythons though...


kingsnakes are snake eaters in the wild it is natural for them to eat other snakes


----------

